# How To Disable Asus M4A88TD-M onboard graphics!



## Blingles (Nov 27, 2010)

I have built my custom computer, all working well.

However, my separate 5770 card is not recognized.
I am guessing it is because the computer is using the onboard graphics card instead.

How do you disable the onboard graphics card and use the 5770

I have windows 7 32bit. 
My motherboard:  Asus M4A88TD-M USB 3.0

Help appreciated!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check in the BIOS and make sure that it is set to PCI-e as the primary display.

Boot to BIOS > Advanced > Chipset > Integrated Graphics

Your BIOS may differ but you should find it there.


----------



## Blingles (Nov 27, 2010)

There are four choices

PCIe x16 slot
PCIe x1 slot
onboard VGA port
PCI slot

When I checked, it was already set to PCIe x16 slot.
Do I change it to PCIe x1 slot... 

Even though it was set to PCIe x16 slot, the computer did not recognize 5770.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You want it set to PCIe x16.

Do you have the power connector connected to the 5770 graphics card?

What brand/wattage PSU?


----------



## Blingles (Nov 27, 2010)

I am sorry, I do not know what a power connector is.
But, I am sure that the Powercolor 5770 did not come with any separate connector.

My PSU is 600W, Thermaltake.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post the link to your card.

Check the front of the card and see if there a 6-pin socket.


----------



## Blingles (Nov 27, 2010)

http://canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=43_557_558&item_id=028564
That is the link

I have researched, it says the Powercolor 5770 has one 6 pin socket.
Did i make a mistake in building


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You need to connect a 6-pin PCI-e power connector from the PSU to the card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When the 5770 is installed in the PC the 6 pin power plug is located at the rear of the card on the front corner.


----------

